# Basic upholstery



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
After many years of use and abuse, the back support of the chair´s pillow broke down and need to be repaired.
I disassembled the seat and rescued the fabric to be reused. Then, using a piece of 10mm plywood cut to length, some cement contact glue, the same foam and a lot of 6mm staples I did some basic upholstery to repair the pillow.
Here are the pictures.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You never cease to amaze me, Alexis, on how you are able to find stuff to keep on working, considering the shambles the Venezuelan economy is in.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That turned out nicely. An unusual piece of furniture, with a 1930s look.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I wanted to save this chair because it is part of a set of our master bedroom.
As you can see in the picture, it was used by one of our pets to sharpen its teeth. 

Recycling is part of the answer, Dan.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good, as they say waist not want not


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

papasombre said:


> ...As you can see in the picture, it was used by one of our pets to sharpen its teeth...


An old friend of mine had a cat, that once decided to climb her sheer curtains... Sharpening its claws? :surprise:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Alexis. The chair looks like it is still very sturdy.


----------

